# Please help me choose a Vinyl Cutter



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey everyone I signed up to this forum for help from people in choosing a Vinyl Cutter for a small side business. I narrowed it down to 

-USCutter LaserPoint Vinyl W/ COUNTOUR CUTTING

-COPAM 2500

The USCutter is $419, and COPAM is $750. 

I need it for cutting simple vinyls, small to medium sized. 

I just want something that can be used daily, will not bring up tons of problems, EASY to use(im a noob at this). Which one would you guys think would suit me best?

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: also a decent portion of my vinyls will be pretty detailed, with smaller letter, maybe a CM big, so I need something that's really good and accurate.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

really good, really accurate, really cheap and really easy to use I do not think exists.. There are a lot of threads here about each of the machines you list. If you are new to graphics, raster images to Vector and new to vector based programs such as Corel, Illustrator or Xara, or inkscape...photo programs such as Photoshop or gimp...you will need to start learning...it will be immensely helpful


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there, thanks for replying. My work's going to be pretty easy, gonna make vinyls for windshields and small signs. I already have designs of 99% of what I will be offering, I won't be doing anything outta this world or custom until I get more experience. Pretty much taking in orders from people that have designs and putting them on vinyl. The most complicated work will be putting mupltiple designs together, or simple text representing local companies. I'll look through the threads, but I just want to know which would be good for a beginner trying to make basic vinyls?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

3 weeks ago I scored a 24" Laserpoint off ebay from US Cutters for $242. This is my second cutter for my office as things are picking up and for the price it does a great job. All I use it for is tees and a few signs.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought the LP24 in 2008 off ebay. It has worked great, but there is a learning curve. Also for the very small lettering say under 1/2 inch, I do have a little bit of rounded corners, but the letters do have to be teeny tiny to see the curve. I do believe I could read up on calibration options to fix it. I use it for Apparel and decals.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

stuffnthingz said:


> I bought the LP24 in 2008 off ebay. It has worked great, but there is a learning curve. Also for the very small lettering say under 1/2 inch, I do have a little bit of rounded corners, but the letters do have to be teeny tiny to see the curve. I do believe I could read up on calibration options to fix it. I use it for Apparel and decals.


What exactly do you mean by learning curve?
Most of my work will be decals, and 99% of decals will be 3x8, 4x4, 5x2, and in that range. A small portion will be fairly larger sizes like 12x12, I doubt I will offer really small 1x1 decals. Also how easy is the program it comes with? I can upload images from my computer and print it out right? Thanks for the help.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> 3 weeks ago I scored a 24" Laserpoint off ebay from US Cutters for $242. This is my second cutter for my office as things are picking up and for the price it does a great job. All I use it for is tees and a few signs.


Do the ones off of Ebay come with warranty?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> What exactly do you mean by learning curve?
> Most of my work will be decals, and 99% of decals will be 3x8, 4x4, 5x2, and in that range. A small portion will be fairly larger sizes like 12x12, I doubt I will offer really small 1x1 decals. Also how easy is the program it comes with? I can upload images from my computer and print it out right? Thanks for the help.


No you cannot upload images and print them with a cutter!

You need to invest thousands of dollars to be able to print decals. You also need to get up to date on the difference between raster and vector images.

As far a learning curve...... it will take some practice to get used to any new piece of equipment you buy.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> Do the ones off of Ebay come with warranty?


This is something you will have to ask from the seller or see if it is listed in the item descrition. Some folks on ebay are suppliers, some are private individuals.

Why not look at something like this to start out with:
EnduraCUT 24" Desktop Vinyl Sign Cutter Packages


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

tcrowder said:


> No you cannot upload images and print them with a cutter!
> 
> You need to invest thousands of dollars to be able to print decals. You also need to get up to date on the difference between raster and vector images.
> 
> As far a learning curve...... it will take some practice to get used to any new piece of equipment you buy.



Wait, so I can't make vinyls with the machines I listed? Then what are they used for?


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't mean picture images, I meant designs such as logos, or writings. I can upload those and have the cutter make them into vinyls right? Sorry I think I confused some people when I said image, I didn't mean a full picture with colors or anything, just plain 1 color decals, such as a companies logo.

I said print, but I meant cut out. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

tcrowder said:


> This is something you will have to ask from the seller or see if it is listed in the item descrition. Some folks on ebay are suppliers, some are private individuals.
> 
> Why not look at something like this to start out with:
> EnduraCUT 24" Desktop Vinyl Sign Cutter Packages


that one has a link to it's examples
Short Run Graphics

that machine can do multi color decals? Like a multi colored store sign?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> that one has a link to it's examples
> Short Run Graphics
> 
> that machine can do multi color decals? Like a multi colored store sign?


You can do multiple colors in layers. Heres a video to give you the idea of how its done.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTSPgkdDgEE[/media]

Or if doing auto graphis or signage you can do one layer at a time on the substrate.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok thanks for the video, but will the US Cutters with laser point be okay for me? To make simple, single color vinyl decals? and also what is countor? I heard it before and tried finding out what it means but am lost.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

so will this machine do well for me? to make vinyls?

USCutter LaserPoint Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUTTING feature


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> so will this machine do well for me? to make vinyls?
> 
> USCutter LaserPoint Vinyl Cutter w/ CONTOUR CUTTING feature


I have never used a Master Cutter so I have no first hand knowledge. I have heard many people complain about them and have heard many people praise them. As with everything in life, some will like, some will hate. You have to make the final choice. If you are not planning on doing massive amounts to begin with, this cutter should do the trick, as with anything you buy nowadays, buy the best unit you can afford to start out with.

There are several sponsers on the forum here that I'm sure would gladly walk you through the different brands and the good and bad points of each model.

Good luck with your search for the perfect fit.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

If you do not need to contour cut then you do not need the laserpoint ...... the refine or p-cut will cut what you need and they are cheaper. 

They do have a warranty on e-bay but the warranty is better if you buy direct from their website




.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, yea it's for a small side job, I might do 100 or even less vinyls a month.Just one more questionwhat is contour cutting?? if anyone can dumb it down for me, does it basically cut out the excess vinyl you don't need? like for example the inside of the number 0 or the little triangle in the letter A?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> Just one more question what is contour cutting?? if anyone can dumb it down for me, does it basically cut out the excess vinyl you don't need? like for example the inside of the number 0 or the little triangle in the letter A?


Contour cutting is when you cut around a printed design such as a printed decal or printed t-shirt design printed on heat press vinyl.

If you type OOOOO in the program for a cutter, it will cut both sides of the circle(meaning the outside of the line and inside of the line), you then can remove the vinyl that does not belong.

Do yourself a favor, do a lot more research before you spend any money. The questions you are asking are very basic and indicate a lack of overall knowledge of what you are trying to do. Not saying give up or don't try, just suggesting you have a clear understanding of what you think you want to do. So many people think, I'll buy a cutter and get rich. With all things in life, it takes a long time to master things such as, layout,design,layering and many more things to long winded to mention.

Once you have done your research, you will be better prepared to make the choice of which machine you need for what you want to do.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok yea I'm not looking forward to making a lotta money off this, just want it to make some extra side money, nothing big lol. Yeah Im new to this but it seems pretty easy and fun, I'll research some more and ask around. Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> but it seems pretty easy



You just proved my point as to you need to do a lot of research. Sky diving seems easy, all you have to do is jump out of the plane and pull the cord right? Well there is a huge amount of work and knowledge that is required prior to doing what "seems" easy.

There are a ton of used(although almost new) machines out there for sale because it looked soooooo easy. Well once again, good luck in traveling down the easy money trail.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

tcrowder said:


> You just proved my point as to you need to do a lot of research. Sky diving seems easy, all you have to do is jump out of the plane and pull the cord right? Well there is a huge amount of work and knowledge that is required prior to doing what "seems" easy.
> 
> There are a ton of used(although almost new) machines out there for sale because it looked soooooo easy. Well once again, good luck in traveling down the easy money trail.


Ok, thanks, I'm gonna do some research and buy one I will need, and find my way through it, trial and error, unless you can suggest another way to get experience?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gboo559 said:


> Ok, thanks, I'm gonna do some research and buy one I will need, and find my way through it, trial and error, unless you can suggest another way to get experience?


Trial and error is the only way you are going to learn(unless you go to work in a sign shop).

I just don't want you going into the cutter side of things thinking it will be easy. So many folks run out and buy a bunch of equipment just to find out how tough it can be. They get frustrated and throw up their hands in disgust and there the machine sits, an over sized paper weight.

If you are serious about this, get the cutter you think best suits your needs and practice practice practice. It can be rather fun at times, it can also make you pull out all of your hair.


----------



## timkaz227 (Oct 23, 2009)

Who knows how it will work until you've bought it. I 've been using a Anagraph AN-60E plotter. The name has changed to APD. Advanced Plotting Devices I started with this plotter 7 years ago w/ no experience. I've used it for making signs & banners and more recently shirts. Never had service or a breakdown. You will need some software most are expensive, a lot of models will come with something that is extremely basic.


----------



## Signature Outlet (Dec 27, 2009)

gboo559 said:


> Ok, thanks, I'm gonna do some research and buy one I will need, and find my way through it, trial and error, unless you can suggest another way to get experience?


Dear gboo559, This forum is suppose to be here to HELP people do research and get their questions answered. It seems that "someone" is giving you a bad time. I hope everything turns out good for you and your side business. I am also researching vinyl cutters and came across this post, let me know what you find out


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

tcrowder said:


> Trial and error is the only way you are going to learn(unless you go to work in a sign shop).
> 
> I just don't want you going into the cutter side of things thinking it will be easy. So many folks run out and buy a bunch of equipment just to find out how tough it can be. They get frustrated and throw up their hands in disgust and there the machine sits, an over sized paper weight.
> 
> If you are serious about this, get the cutter you think best suits your needs and practice practice practice. It can be rather fun at times, it can also make you pull out all of your hair.


I'll try it out, pretty sure I'll get the hang of it, sooner or later.


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

timkaz227 said:


> Who knows how it will work until you've bought it. I 've been using a Anagraph AN-60E plotter. The name has changed to APD. Advanced Plotting Devices I started with this plotter 7 years ago w/ no experience. I've used it for making signs & banners and more recently shirts. Never had service or a breakdown. You will need some software most are expensive, a lot of models will come with something that is extremely basic.


Yeah the ones I checked out come with software, and if it will be enough to make simple and basic vinyls, it will make me more than happy. How expensive can software get tho?


----------



## gboo559 (Jan 19, 2010)

Signature Outlet said:


> Dear gboo559, This forum is suppose to be here to HELP people do research and get their questions answered. It seems that "someone" is giving you a bad time. I hope everything turns out good for you and your side business. I am also researching vinyl cutters and came across this post, let me know what you find out


Hey there, I actually wanted people to give me a bad time and show all the negative sides because I didn't want them to make it seem like it's too easy and then end up buying it not knowing anything and getting mad at people here for not warning me. I'll keep you updated tho!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Signature Outlet said:


> Dear gboo559, This forum is suppose to be here to HELP people do research and get their questions answered. It seems that "someone" is giving you a bad time.


Now thats just mean. But ask anyone, I don't mind.

If you bother reading through some of my posts, you will find few that don't offer some sort of advice. Advice that goes with trial and error on my part and a lot of research to boot. The problem is, most people don't want to hear the hard facts and truths about what they are getting into. With everything you do in life, research is the key. You don't want to jump off a bridge without knowing how deep the water is right?

If you are planning on getting a cutter and know nothing about them or what it takes to operate one, do your research! 
The last thing you want to do is plop a wad of money down just to find out you don't have the skills to input the proper graphics or know what type of graphics are needed. There are a lot of poeple willing to help you out when you have a question, just know at least a little about what you are asking.

There is not one person I would not be willing to call and walk through a problem(given I know the answer, because God knows, I don't know everything). I would not however, hold your hand through every step if you didn't at least know how to turn the cutter on.

I may seem a tad harsh at times, but it is always said with the best of intentions.


----------

